# 3D printer - Drip tray



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I have found a 3D printer file for the 15mm Gaggia Classic drip tray and I'm trying to get a print of it. I wondered if anyone had a 3D printer or knew of a company who would do a single run cheaply.

I contacted someone today and it was initially going to be £70 with a potential reduction to £40. A bit out of my price range!

If this is the general case could we possibly see how many people would want one and do a run on them? Just thinking out loud as I'd love one but don't want that huge bill for a plastic tray.


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Someone on here prints them for the super low price of 10 pounds. I can't for the life of me remember who though


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Contact igm45 on here I'm sure he mentioned before having a friend with a 3d printer who may be willing to help you out. Worth a try.


----------



## rippolaris (Oct 7, 2015)

Edit: Ignore me, sorry!

Posted linking to https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36934-Gaggia-Shallow-Drip-Tray

But then saw you'd already replied in the thread!


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

tcw hasn't been responding in that thread for a while. There's a thread below this one asking about these drip trays too.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Contact igm45 on here I'm sure he mentioned before having a friend with a 3d printer who may be willing to help you out. Worth a try.


Your quite correct, great recall.

It was my boss who had one, he sold it though so I no longer have access to one.

Sorry.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> Someone on here prints them for the super low price of 10 pounds.


I thought about printing them ... but the selling price of £10 is based on (insert your own non offensive word here, but I can't think of one)

A decent design printed at a sensible speed takes about 9 hours of machine time, also cheap PLA filament is not the best material to use.

But for any one wanting a tray and loads of other useful stuff, its a great excuse to invest / throw away £££ and get a printer, lol


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry names from memory but I think @whiteyj and @Dylan both had done some 3d printing on the forum at some point


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Sorry names from memory but I think @whiteyj and @Dylan both had done some 3d printing on the forum at some point


One down I'm afraid to report,

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=501200


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A couple of problems I'm afraid -

1. It doesn't look like he has made his design publicly available, so I would have to design it from scratch with given dimensions (I dont have a classic)

2. I only have ABS, and large flat things like that warp in ABS as it shrinks when it cools.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Pretty sure thingiverse is your friend e.g.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2319146

Then just use 3d hubs or whatever?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

3D hubs will likely be £30-40 or so for a part like that I should imagine. I would think it's about £5-8 in plastic and then you have to pay for running costs, maintenance costs and percentage of failures.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Dylan said:


> 3D hubs will likely be £30-40 or so for a part like that I should imagine. I would think it's about £5-8 in plastic and then you have to pay for running costs, maintenance costs and percentage of failures.


Oh yep for sure (2 beers and i missed the op's budget limit), and tbh it will crack ultimately anyway...but beggars and all that


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Happy to share my solidworks files for the classic drip tray design I've got if that's any help- It's a 4-5 hour print on a well set up printer - doesn't need to be a dense print since it doesn't need much in the way of structural integrity.

I was never a fan of printing things like drip trays though - a printed surface is very hard to keep clean in that sort of use case. I used one on my old classic, but I put a coat of epoxy resin over it to smooth the surface and make it easier to clean.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

I liked making this one... https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1618015









Adjustable and strong.. at the cost of filament and time


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm thinking you could probably sort yourself a nice shallow drip tray with some foam board and a stanley knife. 3 Layers, one for the bottom, one as a shallow basin and one to hold the drip tray. Glue em together and hey presto.

Maybe not quite as neat as 3d printing, but cheaper and quicker.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> but cheaper and quicker.


By a factor of 100000000000 lol


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

DaveP said:


> I liked making this one... https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1618015
> 
> View attachment 19682
> 
> ...


 Can you make me one?


----------

